# mexican-american



## matthews028

Hola a todos! Tengo una pregunta muy sencilla.

Para describir alguien viviendo en los EEUU con raíces de México, ¿cómo se debe escribir su etnicidad?

Me*x*icano-americano?
Me*x*icanoamericano?
Me*j*icano-americano?
Me*j*icanoamericano?

Y ¿cómo lo escribo para una mujer? ¿Cambian las dos vocales "o", o solamente la última?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## xinch14

Yo he escuchado: Mexicoamericano(a).


----------



## aztlaniano

None of your options, Matthews. 
Remember that the noun comes first, the adjective second.
I would say:
Un estadounidense de ascendencia mexicana.
Un mexicano nacionalizado estadounidense.
Un mexicano afincado en Estados Unidos.


----------



## shiordia

Sería mexicana-americana (con 'x')


----------



## Ynez

Decimos:



> alguien viviendo en los EEUU con raíces de México





> Estadounidense de ascendencia mexicana.



Cosas así... No tenemos palabra para eso.


----------



## mirx

matthews028 said:


> Hola a todos! Tengo una pregunta muy sencilla.
> 
> Para describir alguien viviendo en los EEUU con raíces de México, ¿cómo se debe escribir su etnicidad?
> 
> Me*x*icano-americano?
> Me*x*icanoamericano?
> Me*j*icano-americano?
> Me*j*icanoamericano?
> 
> Y ¿cómo lo escribo para una mujer? ¿Cambian las dos vocales "o", o solamente la última?
> 
> Muchas gracias.


 
En español decimos méxico-americano; o bien, méxico-estadounidense.

Sólo hay que cambiar la última vocal en el caso de "americano" (méxico-american*a*). Estadounidense funciona tanto para hombres como para mujeres.

Toma en cuenta que las nacionalidades en español se escriben siempre con minúscula, a menos que sean la pirmera palabra en un párrafo o después de un punto.

Saludos.


----------



## MEXpatriate

Accuracy depends on where was the person born. For example, he could be "USA born and of Mexican descent". Popular language sometimes uses 'Mexico-Americano", like Afro-American, instead of African-American.


----------



## matthews028

Gracias a todos... pero me quedo bien confundido.


----------



## mirx

matthews028 said:


> Gracias a todos... pero me quedo bien confundido.


 
Mira, en México llamamos a los gringos con raíces mexicanas: méxico-estadounidenses o méxico-americanos.

Si es una mujer:
_México-american_*a. *Sólo hay que concordar el adjetivo (americano) con el género.
_México-estadounidense_. La palabra estadounidense es de género neutro, por lo que no hay que tratar de acomodarla específicamente para un hombre o para una mujer.


----------



## xinch14

matthews028 said:


> Gracias a todos... pero me quedo bien confundido.


 
Te recomiendo que busques en ligas de google para que conozcas el uso más común:

http://ucce.ucdavis.edu/datastore/detailreport.cfm?usernumber=2456&surveynumber=199

http://mx.starmedia.com/noticias/go..._mexico_americano_oficina_militar_267292.html

http://www.metronoticias.com.mx/id.pl?id=18565&relax=DESAPARECIDOS&mensub=HOME&pub=Valle Hermoso,Tam


----------



## aztlaniano

matthews028 said:


> pero me quedo bien confundido.


_Mexicoamericano_ seems to be the general term most used in the US (you don't use the "ano/ana" termination twice, that's why it's just "mexico" instead of "mexicano").
My suggestions were more specfic:
Un estadounidense de ascendencia mexicana. - An American of Mexican ancestry.
Un mexicano nacionalizado estadounidense. - A Mexican who is a naturalized US citizen.
Un mexicano afincado en Estados Unidos. - A Mexican who has settled in the US.

But if you are looking for a general, overall term, then mexicoamericano, or mexico-americano would appear to be the most accepted, based on the contributions from the other foreros.


----------



## orsopittore

Aquí en los EE.UU. he escuchado *mexicoamericano* muy amenudo.


----------



## chicanul

I have only heard "méxico-americano" used here in the Southwest USA, in the media, much in the same way as "afro-americano" or "anglosajón". But like Aztlaniano says, there are other ways of describing it as well...


----------



## aztlaniano

Nobody has mentioned "chicano". Has that fallen out of use? It used to be that Mexican-Americans were either _chicanos_ or _nacionales, _depending on which side of the border they were born on.


----------



## Metzaka

You just opened a whole can-o-worms!
All Mexicans happen to be American, even the ones in Mexico (yeah!). But I do agree that the term most often used is 'méxico-americano' (Mexican-American, a U.S. born person of Mexican descent).


----------



## chicanul

"Chicano" is used as a sense of pride, to a somewhat lesser extent than in the 70's and 80's.....I don't think I've ever heard it as a strict adjective like in the news...the news might use it for "chicano" pride marches or something of that nature...it's a good word though....


----------



## mirx

chicanul said:


> "Chicano" is used as a sense of pride, to a somewhat lesser extent than in the 70's and 80's.....I don't think I've ever heard it as a strict adjective like in the news...the news might use it for "chicano" pride marches or something of that nature...it's a good word though....


 
Well, I was going to say exactly the opposite, in México the word "chicano" has bad connotations; méxico-americano, on the other hand, is just a word formed like many others; anglo-español, franco-canadiense, etc.


----------



## chicanul

mirx said:


> Well, I was going to say exactly the opposite, in México the word "chicano" has bad connotations; méxico-americano, on the other hand, is just a word formed like many others; anglo-español, franco-canadiense, etc.


 

What part are you from? I've heard people in Tijuana use it comfortably....


----------



## mirx

chicanul said:


> What part are you from? I've heard people in Tijuana use it comfortably....


 
Oh, we use it comfortably.

Perhaps what I am trying to say is that "chicano" is not a formal word, in the same way that "gringo" wouldn't normally be found in a serious newspaper.


----------



## Mirlo

Mi granito de arena:
Lo he visto así:

IMAC: Instituto *Mexico Americano* de Cultura


----------



## chicanul

mirx said:


> Oh, we use it comfortably.
> 
> Perhaps what I am trying to say is that "chicano" is not a formal word, in the same way that "gringo" wouldn't normally be found in a serious newspaper.


 
Oh, okay, gotcha....


----------



## xinch14

Metzaka said:


> You just opened a whole can-o-worms!
> All Mexicans happen to be American, even the ones in Mexico (yeah!). But I do agree that the term most often used is 'méxico-americano' (Mexican-American, a U.S. born person of Mexican descent).


 

yeah!.. You just opened a whole can-o-worms!

Estrictamente hablando... el nombre oficial de México es "Estados Unidos Mexicanos"... y está en Norte América... o sea que mexicoamericanos, mexiconorteamericanos y mexicoestadounidenses sería igual que decir mexicano...

Pero no es de lo que estamos hablando, me queda claro... ofrezco una disculpa por el comentario.

Y estoy de acuerdo en que "chicano"/"gabacho"/"pocho" lo decimos tranquilamente pero no frente a ellos, nos suena despectivo y creo que ellos también.


----------



## Moritzchen

I don´t know if you can discard Chicano as a formal enough word, at least in Los Angeles. Many colleges and universities have courses in Chicano Studies for example, and as it was stated earlier it´s used in Chicano Pride parades, the Chicano Civil Movement, Chicano or Chicana community centers and more. 
Going back to the original question, I also vote for _mexico-americano_.


----------



## chicanul

Just a side note that may not be worth mentioning, but a lot of Chicanos use "paisa" for "paisanos" to refer to those from México....I'm not sure if that sounds rude to our "paisanos"....it would be interesting to find out....


----------



## dwqro

> Metzaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just opened a whole can-o-worms!
> All Mexicans happen to be American, even the ones in Mexico (yeah!). But I do agree that the term most often used is 'méxico-americano' (Mexican-American, a U.S. born person of Mexican descent).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah!.. You just opened a whole can-o-worms!
> 
> Estrictamente hablando... el nombre oficial de México es "Estados Unidos Mexicanos"... y está en Norte América... o sea que mexicoamericanos, mexiconorteamericanos y mexicoestadounidenses sería igual que decir mexicano...
> 
> Pero no es de lo que estamos hablando, me queda claro... ofrezco una disculpa por el comentario.
> 
> Y estoy de acuerdo en que "chicano"/"gabacho"/"pocho" lo decimos tranquilamente pero no frente a ellos, nos suena despectivo y creo que ellos también.
Click to expand...

A mí lo que me queda claro es que no tenemos palabras claras que realmente designen eso, tal y como ya lo había expresado Ynez:


Ynez said:


> Cosas así... No tenemos palabra para eso.



Saludos


----------



## JeSuisSnob

xinch14 said:


> Y estoy de acuerdo en que "chicano"/"gabacho"/"pocho" lo decimos tranquilamente pero no frente a ellos, nos suena despectivo y creo que ellos también.


 
I concur with Xinch. "Pocho" is another word that we use to call the Mexican-American, but as he has stated, it is derogatory. This is what the _Diccionario del español usual en México_ says: 


> *pocho *adj (_Coloq_) *1* Que desciende de mexicanos pero es de nacionalidad estadounidense, o que es mexicano pero emigrado a los Estados Unidos de América y al hablar español introduce anglicismos y muestra, poco conocimiento y aprecio de la lengua: "Tony era mexicano, pero nacido allá, _pocho_, ni mexicano ni americano" *2* s m Mezcla de español con inglés, al hablar o escribir: _escribir en pocho, un anuncio en pocho._


 
On the other side, we use "gabacho" to talk about someone from the U. S. (this is from the same dictionary):


> *gabacho *adj y s (_Coloq_) *1* Que es originario de los Estados Unidos de América, o pertenece a él; estadounidense, gringo: "Los hippies _gabachos_ que visitan Chiapas o Oaxaca, nuevo turismo que no trae divisas, pero que nos trae bien", "Ya no queremos conjuntos _gabachos,_ ya tenemos nuestra música" *2* Que es de piel blanca y cabello rubio, que es güero: _un alacrán gabacho._


 
Hope it helps. Regards.


----------



## mirx

Well, I am shocked about people here saying that there are no words to describe defined an American whose direct ancestry is Mexican,

Pocho, Chicano and such are well-rooted terms and just as valid. And also there is nothing to be "voting" for, the word is "méxico-americano" and it refers to the nationality based on race. And not cultural or sociological factors like "chicano" or "pocho".

Gabacho, gringo, is widespread way of refering to a US-American.
Gachupín and gallego are ways of referring to Spaniards.
And Pocho and chicano may be ways of referring to méxico-americanos.

None of the terms have to be derogatory per se, but some are used only in certain contexts.


----------



## la_machy

matthews028 said:


> Hola a todos! Tengo una pregunta muy sencilla.
> 
> Para describir alguien viviendo en los EEUU con raíces de México, ¿cómo se debe escribir su etnicidad?
> 
> Me*x*icano-americano? Mujer = Mexico-americana
> Me*x*icanoamericano?
> Me*j*icano-americano?
> Me*j*icanoamericano?
> 
> Y ¿cómo lo escribo para una mujer? ¿Cambian las dos vocales "o", o solamente la última?
> 
> Muchas gracias.


 
Con todo respeto matthews. (perdona la carita sonriente pero lo último que hiciste fué una pregunta sencilla)



Saludos de una Mexicana-Mexicana viviendo en US.

La-Machy


----------



## dwqro

mirx said:


> Well, I am shocked about people here saying that there are no words to describe defined an American whose direct ancestry is Mexican.


And once again, it happens that Mexico is in America so all of us are American. That's why it's not clear to me and as you can see to many.

If there would be a country with the name United Stated of Europe in Europe, would they be the only Europeans?



			
				la_machy said:
			
		

> lo último que hiciste fué una pregunta sencilla



Estoy de acuerdo contigo.


Saludos


----------



## JeSuisSnob

I think Dwqro has a point. This is what the _Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas_ says about the usage of "americano" in Spanish:


> *4.* Está muy generalizado, y resulta aceptable, el uso de _norteamericano_ como sinónimo de _estadounidense,_ ya que, aunque en rigor el término _norteamericano_ podría usarse igualmente en alusión a los habitantes de cualquiera de los países de América del Norte o Norteamérica (→ Norteamérica), se aplica corrientemente a los habitantes de los Estados Unidos.* Pero debe evitarse el empleo de americano para referirse exclusivamente a los habitantes de los Estados Unidos*, uso abusivo que se explica por el hecho de que los estadounidenses utilizan a menudo el nombre abreviado _América_ (en inglés, sin tilde) para referirse a su país. No debe olvidarse que _América_ es el nombre de todo el continente y son americanos todos los que lo habitan.
> http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=Estados%20Unidos
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


The problem is that this might be confusing to you, Matthews (all the posts). What do you think, foreros? Do you think "méxico-estadounidense" sounds better?


----------



## mirx

dwqro said:


> And once again, it happens that Mexico is in America so all of us are American. That's why it's not clear to me and as you can see to many.
> 
> If there would be a country with the name United Stated of Europe in Europe, would they be the only Europeans?
> 
> 
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo contigo.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Sir, languages evolve and so the structures and meanings of its lexicons. "México-americano(a)" is now widely accepted as the term to refer to those ones born on gringo soil but with immediate and direct Mexican ancestry. 

The term méxico-estadounidense is also used from time to time, but for the purpose of your comment it will also carry the same issue. The problem is not the word "American" -_for which unending threads have already been developed_- , but the new noun that means (if you will) "a US American with Mexican ancestry"


----------



## la_machy

mirx said:


> "a US American with Mexican ancestry"


 
Antes de que le pongan candado a este hilo, yo tengo que decir, que por mucho, esta sería la mejor respuesta.

Edit: claro que teniendo en cuenta que hablamos de nacidos en US o convertidos a ciudadanos de US. No que solo viven en US. Estos siguen siendo mexicanos.

Saludos


----------

